# KA-T help car just died all of a sudden



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Alright this is not a pointless thread. Please only serious answers.

We installed a turbo kit over the weekend and got the car running good. At 3-4lbs boost we did a little tuning with a safcII and it was running even better. Although the return line given to us was a to small NPT and sprayed oil under WOT (wide open throttle) the car was still fine. Then when the owner takes it for a drive and goes down the street the car dies like a minute later and hasn't started since. The car has a good MAF, spark, Fuel , EGR is plugged and minimal to no vacuum leak. It ilded fine. When we pushed it back to the house we first did a compression test and the numbers were low but the starter wasn't turning over fast either. I put a few drops of ATF in the cylenders to see if we might have washed out the pistons, but to no avail. Today I got a optima battery from a friend and it cranked over alot faster, but still no start. Put some fresh gas and new plugs and still the same result...crank crank crank etc...no start. Now I'm wondering if there is a kill switch of some sort or something that would keep this car from starting.

This is on a 95 KA


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds like you blew something up, i have a 95KAT and there isnt a kill switch that i know about.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the fuses. Check that you have spark at every spark plug. Check that you have fuel flow.

After installing another battery, did you run a compression check again?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Turns out to be a serious electrical problem that has nothing the to do with the turbo kit, but it just happened to happen at the same time the kit was finished.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

GOD works in mysterious ways doesn't he? lol. I take it that you've fixed the problem now?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

negative, not fixed. God does have his ways. I need a electrician to work on his car, I know basics of electrical but I don't feel like looking for fusible links on the car. Thats not the shit I get paid for. If I can get a electrician over to work on it I would help him out but it's just not my specialty you know.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Basically the fuse panel in the car only has voltage going to like 5 fuses. Under the hood by the battery, that fuse panel only has voltage going to half of it too. The guy has had electrical problems before and I'm not sure how to fix it or even if it had anything to do with a turbo kit.


----------



## your_xtc (Oct 3, 2005)

the thing with electricity, especially when you have to chat problem solving back and forth, is trouble shooting. Start with the easy stuff and the power source. The battery. Check terminals and make sure you have a good connection. You said you are getting low voltage to your fuses. look for accessible wires grounding out. you would be surprised what can ground out and make your whole car die. I had a friend whos car kept shutting off on him while he was going down the road. We checked everything and it seemed to be alright then one day i rode with him to work and his radio sounded like it kept grounding out. i took out his head unit and wrapped an exposed wire. no problems so far after that. knock on wood. but it is just narrowing down the problem.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a terrible short somewhere in the harness in the engine bay. 240 wiring is a constant struggle. If there is a short in the harness at any point, it will crank and not fire up.


----------

